# Uber has higher costs because it doesn't allow tipping.



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber has higher operational costs because it doesn't allow tipping.

Why? Because when tips are not part of the transaction, riders have to open up a CSR ticket to find the satisfaction they desire for an issue they experienced on the ride. If however the rider had the option of choosing $0 as the tip, many riders would be satisfied with stiffing the driver they had an issue with, and just move on feeling the issue is now resolved. Lack of tipping results in riders opening CSR tickets which increases CSR costs for Uber.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber has higher operational costs because it doesn't allow tipping.
> 
> Why? Because when tips are not part of the transaction, riders have to open up a CSR ticket to find the satisfaction they desire for an issue they experienced on the ride. If however the rider had the option of choosing $0 as the tip, many riders would be satisfied with stiffing the driver they had an issue with, and just move on feeling the issue is now resolved. Lack of tipping results in riders opening CSR tickets which increases CSR costs for Uber.


Interesting point. What I might otherwise let slide if I had received a tip, I instead now call Uber Support to insure I get every penny I deserve.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> Interesting point. What I might otherwise let slide if I had received a tip, I instead now call Uber Support to insure I get every penny I deserve.


Good point. I hadn't thought about it from the driver side. You're right, I would do less CSR requests as a driver if the pax tipped. Thanks!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, it looks like New Mexico is going to continue to have a lot of Uber CSR costs.


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

Im lost. So are they going to implement tipping on the application? Just like lyft?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Jem said:


> Im lost. So are they going to implement tipping on the application? Just like lyft?


From Ubers mouth. We are always thinking about it but no plans to do it anytime soon.

Translation No.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

They'll add the option to tip when they cut rates to 24 cents/mile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jem said:


> Im lost. So are they going to implement tipping on the application? Just like lyft?


No.

Travis will gladly have Uber operate with higher CSR costs if is means there's no tipping in Uber. He despises the whole idea of tipping in general. He hates that wait staff gets tipped. He hates that pizza delivery guys get tipped. He hates that doormen get tipped. Getting rid of tipping is a "change the world" agenda to him. It has absolutely nothing to do with Uber's bottom line. If it did, he'd add a tip button and reduce CSR costs in the process.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Can you imagine how many more issues restaurant managers would have to deal with if tipping was not part of the waiter/diner interaction? How many more "i'd like to speak to the manager" requests would drag him away from actually running the restaurant?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Can you imagine how many more issues restaurant managers would have to deal with if tipping was not part of the waiter/diner interaction? How many more "i'd like to speak to the manager" requests would drag him away from actually running the restaurant?


Unless you rated your server 1 - 5 stars. Then you just let go those with negative ratings. What a painful existence that would be in that industry.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Unless you rated your server 1 - 5 stars. Then you just let go those with negative ratings. What a painful existence that would be in that industry.


Yes, that could help the restaurant manager/owner get rid of the worst servers.... but they would lose the best ones too. The best workers are typically perfectionists, and anything less than keeping a 5.00 rating would drive them insane. They'll move on to jobs where they can think they're perfect and not have a number that tells them they're not perfect, especially when what they are doing wrong is hidden from them. Uber is out of touch with how the rating system drives their best drivers away.... Uber is out of touch with a lot of human behavior. It's because Travis treats drivers and riders like digital files. He doesn't know how to treat people as humans.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber has higher operational costs because it doesn't allow tipping.
> 
> Why? Because when tips are not part of the transaction, riders have to open up a CSR ticket to find the satisfaction they desire for an issue they experienced on the ride. If however the rider had the option of choosing $0 as the tip, many riders would be satisfied with stiffing the driver they had an issue with, and just move on feeling the issue is now resolved. Lack of tipping results in riders opening CSR tickets which increases CSR costs for Uber.


You don't understand revenue vs. costs do you?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> You don't understand revenue vs. costs do you?


You're a good little Uber CSR.

Move along now.... Move along.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You're a good little Uber CSR.
> 
> Move along now.... Move along.


You're the type of person who takes whatever car they are willing to sell him without considering if you can afford it, aren't you


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> You're the type of person who takes whatever car they are willing to sell him without considering if you can afford it, aren't you


Oh...., you're back.

Hmmmmm..... I hope you understand that not everyone lives on $13 an hour support jobs like you. Some of us posting here actually have well paying careers.

My car cost more than you made last year. I could have paid cash for it, but they gave me 0.9% financing, and putting that cash in a money market account returns more than 0.9%.

Thanks for the concern you have for my financial well being, but I assure you I'm more than okay. I hope for your sake you left your $13 per hour Uber job for something a little more lucrative. Care to share what it is?


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Oh...., you're back.
> 
> Hmmmmm..... I hope you understand that not everyone lives on $13 an hour support jobs like you. Some of us posting here actually have well paying careers.
> 
> ...


1) I started as a CSR (among other jobs) when we first moved from SFO to start the LIC office years ago, I didn't get into details and am not going to re: my last position there but spending an hour of my day as a top-two level CSR manager was nothing like being a CSR as most people do
2) I have material equity in the firm due to how early I signed in (and how fast investors are blowing up our valuation)
3) Nothing where they let people like you in the door


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> 2) I have material equity in the firm due to how early I signed in (and how fast investors are blowing up our valuation)


This here is why I take everything you say with a HUGE grain of salt... and I recommend everyone else here does too.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

All I know is I just popped some fresh popcorn.....keep going you two this is great.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> All I know is I just popped some fresh popcorn.....keep going you two this is great.


I love ad hominem arguments. Debating topics typically end when the truth rises through the crap. But ad hominem debates can go on infinitely.

"Yeah, well you're mother is so fat, she....."

Ad infinitum....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@UberHammer said he don't drive no mo'. Glad to see you JohnD.

Hammer, read the post, JohnD wasn't a CSR like @happytypist. He was also a CSR manager.

So I got cheated on my fare, and I'm a cheapskate, Not leaving a tip would stop me from trying to get back money I actually paid that I think the driver cheated out of ?

Someone does have a problem with understanding human nature. I wonder who ?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> ...putting that cash in a money market account returns more than 0.9%.


ummmm... where?
http://www.bankrate.com/funnel/savings/savings-results.aspx


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> @UberHammer said he don't drive no mo'. Glad to see you JohnD.
> 
> Hammer, read the post, JohnD wasn't a CSR like @happytypist. He was also a CSR manager.


So he made an additional $1.50 an hour.... YEAH FOR HIM!!!!



> So I got cheated on my fare, and I'm a cheapskate, Not leaving a tip would stop me from trying to get back money I actually paid that I think the driver cheated out of ?
> 
> Someone does have a problem with understanding human nature. I wonder who ?


I'm not suggesting it would eliminate *ALL* CSR requests. Any amount of reduction, large or small, saves Uber costs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ummmm... where?
> http://www.bankrate.com/funnel/savings/savings-results.aspx


From my bank.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Geez... my money market acc't is with Ally and I don't think I get .9 these days


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber has higher operational costs because it doesn't allow tipping.
> 
> Why? Because when tips are not part of the transaction, riders have to open up a CSR ticket to find the satisfaction they desire for an issue they experienced on the ride.... Lack of tipping results in riders opening CSR tickets which increases CSR costs for Uber.


You know that's not how Uber works! When the CSRs get more calls Uber cuts their rate of pay and tells them more calls means more money!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You know that's not how Uber works! When the CSRs get more calls Uber cuts their rate of pay and tells them more calls means more money!


Oops! You're right. I forgot they user UberAccounting over there. Up is down. Black is white. Left is right. Etc, etc....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Geez... my money market acc't is with Ally and I don't think I get .9 these days


I qualify for quite a few banking options that most people don't.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I qualify for quite a few banking options that most people don't.


I'm sure I got you beat there. Working for Canada's largest Bank you wouldn't believe the perks I get.

1.5% in a savings account is not too bad.
or a unsecured line of credit at prime.
1/2 price on all credit card annual fees and free supplemental card.

Not to mention the stock purchase plans are amazing here. We may not have the best pay in the industry, but some of those perks if you use them go a long way.

Mind you I do have my mortgage somewhere else as well as my insurance. For some reason they don't align with the rest of the markets out there. Even my car loan is with a competitor. No way they could beat 0% interest on that deal.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol I don't think that was the point


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm sure I got you beat there. Working for Canada's largest Bank you wouldn't believe the perks I get.


I have to believe you there.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm sure I got you beat there. Working for Canada's largest Bank you wouldn't believe the perks I get.
> 
> 1.5% in a savings account is not too bad.
> or a unsecured line of credit at prime.
> ...


Other than Amex you can usually get credit card annual fees taken off completely if they don't want to lose your business. At least every time I've had a card with one I was able to get it removed. So getting half price is not that special IMHO.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Other than Amex you can usually get credit card annual fees taken off completely if they don't want to lose your business. At least every time I've had a card with one I was able to get it removed. So getting half price is not that special IMHO.


That will depend on what's in it for them. Most won't unless you carry a balance up here. I don't carry one and most of my card fee is regular $150 annually. My Amex used to be $500 a year. I got them down to $99 on that one.

Fact is the perks on the card are huge with the optional insurance I use for travel and the airport lounge access.

Still think it's a good deal.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/philadelphia-journalist-went-undercover-uber-183523711.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That will depend on what's in it for them. Most won't unless you carry a balance up here. I don't carry one and most of my card fee is regular $150 annually. My Amex used to be $500 a year. I got them down to $99 on that one.
> 
> Fact is the perks on the card are huge with the optional insurance I use for travel and the airport lounge access.
> 
> Still think it's a good deal.


$150 a year is insane. I have had many fees waived with no balance carrying. The only time I have carried one is with 0% interest on a new card.

Amex is the same for me. The perks are worth the fee.

I have NEVER in my life paid $150 a year. Maybe it's different in Canada?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> $150 a year is insane. I have had many fees waived with no balance carrying. The only time I have carried one is with 0% interest on a new card.
> 
> Amex is the same for me. The perks are worth the fee.
> 
> I have NEVER in my life paid $150 a year. Maybe it's different in Canada?


Don't get me wrong...there are a ton of free cards up here. But if you want all the perks you end up paying.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

That's right.


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber has higher operational costs because it doesn't allow tipping.
> 
> Why? Because when tips are not part of the transaction, riders have to open up a CSR ticket to find the satisfaction they desire for an issue they experienced on the ride. If however the rider had the option of choosing $0 as the tip, many riders would be satisfied with stiffing the driver they had an issue with, and just move on feeling the issue is now resolved. Lack of tipping results in riders opening CSR tickets which increases CSR costs for Uber.


that's for sure. most drivers count on tips to help out with their gas costs...


----------

